# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم روش نیوتن - رافسون

## mostafa272

با سلام

به دنبال الگوریتمی مناسب می گردم تا با کمک آن بتوانم ریشه های چند جمله ای درجه n را به روش نیوتن - رافسون به دست آورم.از بین دوستان آیا کسی کد یا شبه کدی سراغ دارند؟

با تشکر

----------


## مسعود اقدسی فام

> با سلام
> 
> به دنبال الگوریتمی مناسب می گردم تا با کمک آن بتوانم ریشه های چند جمله ای درجه n را به روش نیوتن - رافسون به دست آورم.از بین دوستان آیا کسی کد یا شبه کدی سراغ دارند؟
> 
> با تشکر


فرض می‌کنیم تابع f، مشتق df، میزان خطای e و نقطه شروع x0 مشخص هستن، و شرط جواب داشتن الگوریتم نیوتون - رافسون برقراره.

صفر - شروع

1- مقدار x1 را با به صورت ( x0 - f( x0 ) / df( x0  محاسبه کن.

2- اگر  abs( x1 - x0 ) < e برو به مرحله 5

3- مقدار x1 را در x0 قرار بده

4- برو به مرحله 1

5- مقدار x1 را به عنوان ریشه تقریبی چاپ کن

6- پایان

----------


## Salar Ashgi

در تکمیل گفته های دوستمون ، اینم بگم که اگه قراره ریشه تو بازه خاصی پیدا بشه (که عموما در روش نیوتن چنین است) میتوان از نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه نیز
استفاده نمود ، البته با یک شرط : آن هم اینکه حاصلضرب مشتق اول و دوم در آن نقطه مثبت باشد .
در ضمن در نظر داشته باشید که روش نیوتن و سایر روشهای مرتبط ، روشهای عددی برای حل معادلات هستند ، یعنی
مقدار دقیق ریشه ها هیچ وقت بدست نمی آید .

موفق باشید ./

----------

